# Hummingbird Rooster Tail issue solved...



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I had a bad issue with my Hummingbird Transducer. It would scoop up water, and jet it into the back of my boat, and also create an abnormal up-hill jet of water blasting against the side of my engine. Some of the water would then deflect into the back of my boat after bouncing off the engine.

I couldn't figure out how to fix this.

I made a mod myself with black tape and wire ties to try and stop this aggravating situation.









It worked for 1 trip, then the behavior returned.

Being the internet rat that I am, found a thread with a dude asking how to install a rubber stopper looking thing.

His answer was it filled the gap between his transducer mount, and transducer.
It's function was to stop rooster-tails.

The light then cam on for me!!
That is the part that my boat dealer never installed on my boat.

So I opted to leave them a rather emotional message, telling them about my boat, and the rubber part that never got installed, which caused all my friends to ask 'Why does your new Lund shoot water into the back of your boat??'

This generated fast action! (Good on them!)

The had the dude who did my install, call me that very day. (last week)

He apologized Big Time, and told me that he knew exactly what I needed, and they Fed-Ex me one overnight.

This is what I received:









Install is tomorrow. I know it will solve my issue! 

So the lesson is, if you have a bad rooster tail issue with your Hummingbird, this is your answer.

The part will not be mentioned in your manual.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm... I wonder if Lowrance has such a device. I find with my 1875 I have to stick the transducer much lower into the water to get a high speed signal. Of course the rooster tail comes with it...


----------

